# ~Mediterranean Omelet~



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

8 Brussel sprouts cut in half
1 small yellow onion the size of a tangerine French cut.
Dried minced garlic only small amount..maybe teaspoon.
Olive oil 
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup rough cut shitake mushrooms...get rid of any stem from this mushroom. The stem is very tough and is not pleasant to eat imo. 
1 pinch of dried Mexican oregano
1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar
Salt and black pepper to taste...I lightly dust the veggies with both salt and pepper.

Add this mixture to a pan and cook uncovered until brussel sprouts are becoming browned and onion becomes translucent. Add 1/3 cup water, cover with lid and cook until the water is gone. Uncover and cook until a fork goes into the brussel sprouts easily with little resistance.

4 medium eggs
2 tablespoons of whole milk
1 tablespoon of pesto

Whisk this all together and pour into pan on low heat. Let slowly cook until the egg starts to firm up. Add Italian cheese blend lightly to the top and 5 cherry tomatoes cut up evenly on top. Once it is ready enough to flip, flip it like you would a pancake. Immediately put more cheese and the onion, garlic, shiitake mushroom, and Brussels sprouts on one side of the circle. Take up one half side and gently fold the empty side over the mixture. Take it off immediately and plate once it has been folded.

If I had chives and sour cream or creme fraiche I would add it on top...but alas I am out of stock.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds and looks good.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Omelets are pretty easy too with lots of variations. The hardest part is the flip. Messed up some during that step.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Omelets are pretty easy too with lots of variations. The hardest part is the flip. Messed up some during that step.


Practice, practice, practice.

I've learned to "just do it"... with confidence. If you stop short with the pan or don't give it the proper motion...disaster happens.

Flip it like you mean it. :vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> ...........Flip it like you mean it. :vs_cool:


Yep. Flipping an omelette is like firing a gun. You just gotta take control and don't be a weenie about it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

confidence is the trick. No double guessing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Robie said:


>


He made that look easy but he's done that many times you can tell. Good advice on waiting till the eggs are free from the pan.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If there is one thing I cannot stand, . . . it's a burned or even browned omelet, . . . UGH !!!!

Saw a youtube on boiling em in a freezer bag, . . . haven't tried it yet, . . . but I'm going to.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I always keep my pan tilted in a circle to let the eggs run out/over the edge so they cook. Once the edge starts to firm up, I use the spatula to free the edges.

This one is pretty good also.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Boiling an omlete in a bag? That is interesting. Is it an omlete or poached egg?

The browning on mine is from the cheese crisping in spots. My oven grill has inconsistent hot spots...


----------

